# Special Message for David ( Yorkslass Husband )



## jeffmossy (Oct 22, 2017)

I have had a message off Sue ( Yorkslass ) to let me know that her husband David is going in hospital tomorrow, and on Tuesday having a very serious operation on his throat to help with the Cancer treatment he has been having . Sue and David are one of w/c valued members and are at most meets and rallies , but after David's operation it will be some time before we see them out and about . 

I know we as a community are 100% behind fellow members and I am sure you will all Join me and Lorraine in wishing David a successful operation and looking forward the return of mr and mrs Yorkslass ASAP . Our thought's are with you both


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 22, 2017)

Here's hoping every thing goes well, good luck


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2017)

My very best wishes to them too, lovely people.

It goes without saying, but as a fellow local should either of you need assistance, then I am more than happy to help 

xx 

Andrew


----------



## harrow (Oct 22, 2017)

Good Luck David,

keep fighting the bu@@er.

:goodluck:


----------



## The laird (Oct 22, 2017)

Good luck and all the best in the future .


----------



## carol (Oct 22, 2017)

My thoughts and best wishes are with you both. Looking forward to seeing you on a meet ASAP xx


----------



## 2cv (Oct 22, 2017)

Thoughts are with you, hope that tomorrow brings success.


----------



## CarlandHels (Oct 22, 2017)

We've never met you guys, but wishing you well.
All the best Carl & Helen..


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope all goes well with the operation and you both will be back on the road soon.
.... Tom ....


----------



## n brown (Oct 22, 2017)

absolute best of everything to both of you- and hope you're both back having fun soon !


----------



## Wully (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope you’re op goes well and you have a speedy recovery see you soon.


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 22, 2017)

We are behind you, every step of the way Dave. We are amazed at the amount of courage you are showing and wish you a successful outcome from the operation.
We know you will be 'off the circuit' for quite a while, but remember we will all be here to offer as much support as we can.
Don't be strangers, keep in touch, and let us know how you are getting on.
Love to you both,
Rog and Chris. xx


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 22, 2017)

allthe best hope all goes well


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 22, 2017)

All the best to both of you hope all goes well and your back on the road with us all again. XX


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 22, 2017)

Good luck Dave, hope to catch up with you both soon.

Rae & Ann


----------



## oppy (Oct 22, 2017)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both at this difficult time
God Bless
Peter & Sue


----------



## Admin (Oct 22, 2017)

For those who have never met David, he is the nicest most helpful man you could ever meet. He is always there to help put up tents or fix peoples vans. The operation he is having is very serious and even if successful we will never hear David's voice again. I am so sad that I will not be able to have conversations like we used too.


I will be sending loving thoughts, energy and prayer for David tomorrow and I hope that our community will do the same.

The photo below is the only one I could find of David.


----------



## Tes (Oct 22, 2017)

Lots of love sent your way, all the best x x x


----------



## izwozral (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry we won't see you at Hollingworth but wishing you both the very best and we hope  see you both very soon.


----------



## Lee (Oct 22, 2017)

All the best for David tomorrow and in the future, it's a frightening time I know but stay positive. 
Let's not forget Sue as well .


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 22, 2017)

All the best David, we will be thinking of you both.  Sue n Ric.  x


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Our thoughts and best wishes to you both , Bazz n Chris


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 22, 2017)

Thinking of you both and sending huge hugs and lots of positive healing vibes. 
Hope all goes well in the next few weeks David and that you'll both be back out to play soon. Lots of love to you both xx


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 22, 2017)

so sorry to hear this, do hope all goes well for David tomorrow and in the future......its cant be an easy time for either of you.

as admin said David is a lovely quiet gentleman... give him a hug from us Sue and also send you hugs......

you will be both in our thoughts and prayers....keep positive........love and hugs to you both......Trixie xxx


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 22, 2017)

It's been a privilege and an inspiration, meeting David and Sue.
We look forward to seeing  you both next summer.
Bring the autogyro and give us all a thrill.
Fingers crossed.
Paul and Jenny.


----------



## Caz (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope all goes well, David. All fingers crossed for you.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2017)

May the luck of the irish be with you,hope all goes well.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 22, 2017)

All the best David and to you too Sue.

Hopefully better times ahead. Special people. xx


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 22, 2017)

Good luck and God bless with the operation.  Take care.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope all goes well with the op and we see you both soon.

Lots of love Chris and Jeff xx


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 22, 2017)

very best wishes    for a good result.....  :goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 22, 2017)

Give David our love and best wishes Sue, and to you as well, we spoke a lot at Henly but none of us thought this would be happening at all but certainly not so soon, please let us know if we can do anything to help you and keep us informed of his progress


----------



## jeanette (Oct 22, 2017)

Sue and David (Yorklass) we have never met but we are sending our thoughts and prayers to both of you and hoping for a good result and you and David take care :goodluck::goodluck:


----------



## tribute11 (Oct 23, 2017)

I do not know either of you, but I wish you well David in your operation and my thoughts, prayers and good wishes will be with you both through this difficult time.


----------



## karakachan (Oct 23, 2017)

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## bmc (Oct 23, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers will be with you both tomorrow.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Oct 23, 2017)

Best wishes to you both, remember to stay positive, it's half the battle. Good luck tomorrow, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2017)

No news is good news ???


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't think the op is 'til tomorrow Phil. (Tues)
Fingers, and everything else crossed!


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 23, 2017)

Evening everyone.

First I would like to thank everyone for their good wishes, they really help.

David's operation is tommorow provided they have a high dependency bed. It may not start until lunchtime and from what I can gather, it may take up to 8 or more hours.

I will keep you posted, but it will probably be Wednesday. Don't think I'll get to see him till then.

Again, thank you and virtual hugs to everyone.


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> First I would like to thank everyone for their good wishes, they really help.
> 
> ...



We really do care about him and you Sue.

If there is anything you need, please let me know. This community won't move mountains for you, it will flatten them.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 23, 2017)

Admin said:


> We really do care about him and you Sue.
> 
> If there is anything you need, please let me know. This community won't move mountains for you, it will flatten them.



Thanks for that Phil.
 I read him all the messages last night and he was really chuffed by all the good wishes.
It's like collective care and concern coming through the ether.


----------



## daisymini (Oct 24, 2017)

All the best to you both...! Keep fighting it Dave and I wish you a speedy recovery!
Make sure you look after yourself too Sue I know how difficult it is. Xxxx


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 24, 2017)

Hope all goes well today I will be thinking about you both, best wishes.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 24, 2017)

Quick update, The op is on. Phoned him turned 8 am and they arrived to take him to theatre.


----------



## The laird (Oct 24, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Quick update, The op is on. Phoned him turned 8 am and they arrived to take him to theatre.



Good luck and best wishes for the op .hope it’s a good outcome ,thinking on you guys


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 24, 2017)

Hope all goes well and best wishes for a speedy recovery. 
Thinking of you. 

Elaine & Aidan xx


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 24, 2017)

morning sue, well its good that the op is still going ahead and not been cancelled  plus going to theatre an hour or so ahead of time to which you thought.

have you managed to get a parking space for the van.....im sure under the circumstances you will be able to park up for the night....car park probably almost empty thru the night......take care  you are both in our thoughts.....xxxx


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 24, 2017)

Sending thousands of positive vibes to the operating theatre . Love Lorraine xx


----------



## Lee (Oct 24, 2017)

Thinking about you both and wishing for the best outcome.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 24, 2017)

*Another update.*

Been to see him tonight and as I expected he was in the twilight zone. Pipes and wires everywhere and machines bleeping. The nurse said that given what he'd been through he was doing ok. He did open his eyes but I doubt he'll remember that we were there.
 The nurse said they hope to have him out of bed on Thursday to lessen the chance of getting a chest infection.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 24, 2017)

thats good news sue, the fact that the op is overwith....david will be more with it tomorrow hopefully......keep positive......god bless. trixiexxx


----------



## Lee (Oct 24, 2017)

Let's hope that you both can move forward from now and David makes a quick and successful recovery.

Our thought are with you.


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 25, 2017)

Try to stay strong Sue, there will be times when it won't be easy, but you will have to be his 'rock'.
Glad the op appears to have gone well, massive hugs and healing vibes from us two.
Rog and Chris. xx


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad David has now had the operation , this is the time he will show us all how strong he his, and we know he is a fighter . lets hope and pray he is on his feet soon . Sending Massive Man hugs for David , and also special stay strong hugs for Sue


----------



## Johndoris (Oct 25, 2017)

Sorry Sue we have only just found out about the operation date as we have been on holiday . Sending love and get well from the bottom of our hearts , hope you both get out and about soon . Take special care Love Doris and John xxxx


----------



## Admin (Oct 26, 2017)

Any updates pretty please...


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 26, 2017)

*Another update.*

Morning Phil and all my WC friends,

I havn't seen him today yet, but yesterday, though he was a bit more awake he was very tired. I think it's going to take a while for the anaesthetic to get out of his system and he's on a morphine pump.
The plan is to get him out of bed today but I can't see that happening. Appart from anything else he has a ton of spaghetti attached to him.
The surgeon said the op went as planned but it's the outcome that's important now, and I guess it will be sometime before we know about that.
He managed to write down what he wanted us to know but he managed to fill an A4 sheet of paper with 4 words.
His recovery is down to time now, and not picking up any infections.
If everything goes according to plan he will be home in about two weeks.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 26, 2017)

Even though we're physically miles away, we're parked beside you in our hearts.
Won't be long before we're having good times together again.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Oct 26, 2017)

All best wishes from us two...praying for a good outcome....Mark and Jane


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 31, 2017)

*One week on.*

A week has passed since David's op and the rate he's recovering is amazing.
He no longer has any drips, drains or monitors attached to him. The only thing he has now is a feeding tube. They plan to do a test on Friday to basically check whether the graft in his throat has healed enough to enable him to start eating again, or as I put it, to see if he's waterproof yet. Apparently it's 50/50, but cos I can see to the tube feeding they may let him out anyway. I'll be honest, I'm sitting here like a dog with two tails. So far we have been so lucky, it must be all the good wishes you sent our way.

Someone else I have to thank is JEFFMOSSY for starting this thread. I probably wouldn't have said anything, but I'm glad he did cos your messages were a real help.

Thank you all.  Sue and David.  Xxx


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sounds like fantastic news


----------



## Robmac (Oct 31, 2017)

Brilliant news Sue.

Please wish David all the best from me. (and to yourself of course!).


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 31, 2017)

Brilliant news Sue and good luck to David for the test on Friday xx


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, superb information. We hope and wish everything keeps moving in that same positive forward direction. David up and at em mate, you are doing a great nursing job Sue. Hope you both will be back on the road soon.
.... Tom ....


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 31, 2017)

It sounds really positive news Sue, once he is home even though it is more work for you it will be less stressful for both of you, give him our love and we can't wait to see you both again


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 31, 2017)

such good news sue, amazing what can be achieved...onwards and upwards now....you both have had a lot to cope with and hope that things will continue to improve for you.........cos YOU ARE BOTH WORTH IT......good luck trixie


----------



## jeanette (Oct 31, 2017)

Brilliant  news indeed Sue and best wishes again to you both


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 31, 2017)

Pleased to hear your good news, I am sure once he is home it will be better for you both.  :wave:


----------



## carol (Oct 31, 2017)

So pleased to hear such good news and positivity, Sue.  We're all here and rooting for you. It's amazing how sharing something can make such a difference so thanks to Jeff from me too.


----------



## bmc (Oct 31, 2017)

Brilliant news......hope it continues.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 1, 2017)

Sue this is fabulous news. 
If his recovery rate is anything to go by, the graft will just have to be a success.
Think positive, stay strong and your futures so bright, you're gonna have to wear shades!

Rog and Chris, xx


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 1, 2017)

I hope Davids recovery continues at speed.

Sue and David, typify what I love so much about the people who make up this fantastic group.

They are both honest, funny and have a real and genuine respect for everyone they meet. No need for a facade, what you see is what you get and what you get is an awesome couple. 

Hope to see you both at a meet sometime soon. 

Ed

:wave:


----------



## Livotlout (Nov 1, 2017)

So pleased for you both.

Alec.


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 1, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> A week has passed since David's op and the rate he's recovering is amazing.
> He no longer has any drips, drains or monitors attached to him. The only thing he has now is a feeding tube. They plan to do a test on Friday to basically check whether the graft in his throat has healed enough to enable him to start eating again, or as I put it, to see if he's waterproof yet. Apparently it's 50/50, but cos I can see to the tube feeding they may let him out anyway. I'll be honest, I'm sitting here like a dog with two tails. So far we have been so lucky, it must be all the good wishes you sent our way.
> 
> Someone else I have to thank is JEFFMOSSY for starting this thread. I probably wouldn't have said anything, but I'm glad he did cos your messages were a real help.
> ...



Awww thanks sue , but I am not the one to take all the  praises , it is this superb community that has got together and got 100% behind one of ourselves that needed our love and thoughts , that is why we are the number 1 motorhome forum , when a member is down and wounded EVERYONE stops what they are doing and helps out in their own Special way . THANK YOU THE W/C COMUNITY it is a pleasure to be part of your superb friendship and forum


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 12, 2017)

*Back Home*

Hi everyone,

David came home on Friday. The procedures he had  seem to have been successful. It's truly amazing what modern medicine can do. After 10 days he was allowed to eat and drink again. Cos of the laryngectomy we are finding new ways to communicate, writing, he's getting a clearer whisper and,when the swelling goes down an eletrolarynx, oh and a few hand gestures:lol-053: 

R and R now, hopefully ready for the off next year.:camper:

I did think I might have more time once he was home, no trekking to the hospital and back,  fat chance.:raofl:


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 12, 2017)

That's such great news Sue. Bet you're secretly loving the opportunity to spoil him rotten! Just watch out for rogue hand gestures now that he's feeling better


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 12, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> That's such great news Sue. Bet you're secretly loving the opportunity to spoil him rotten! Just watch out for *rogue hand gestures* now that he's feeling better View attachment 59580





AH !    Those Gestures .......   he's probably just trying to indicate that he is V-ictorious over the old ill-health !!!


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 12, 2017)

Keep the good news coming, Sue.
Don't spoil him too rotten.
See you next summer.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 12, 2017)

Thrilled to bits for you both! Keep the news coming, we all need to be kept up to date!
R&C xx


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 12, 2017)

very good news sue, been thinking of you both and wondering if david had returned home after last weekend.......

every good wishes that things continue upwards and onwards.......take care.


----------



## carol (Nov 12, 2017)

Such good news, Sue. Pleased and happy for you both. Remember, communication is a two way thing so keep practising your hand gestures too! Xx


----------



## oppy (Nov 12, 2017)

Sue, we are dead chuffed to catch up with your news, it means that the arthritis in my knees can now be relieved. Terrific, our Sue sends her love too.
Peter


----------



## Johndoris (Nov 12, 2017)

Wonderful news , glad all is going to plan , still sending the vibes for you special couple . Doris & John xx


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like Santa has brought us all a early Christmas present , we have got David back with us and getting better by the day . Great news Sue and don't forget to look after yourself as well as looking after David x


----------



## 2cv (Nov 12, 2017)

Great news that he is recovering so well. Hope to see you both next year and that things continue to go well.


----------



## slider (Nov 14, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> David came home on Friday. The procedures he had  seem to have been successful. It's truly amazing what modern medicine can do. After 10 days he was allowed to eat and drink again. Cos of the laryngectomy we are finding new ways to communicate, writing, he's getting a clearer whisper and,when the swelling goes down an eletrolarynx, oh and a few hand gestures:lol-053:
> 
> ...



Brilliant news Sue sending you both a big hug. Sorry a bit late with well wishes not been on forum alot lately. So pleased for you both. Look forward to seeing you at a meet soon. Xx


----------



## runnach (Nov 14, 2017)

I have been out of action last few days so not been able to keep up, But reading your news really cheered me up I couldn't be more pleased for you ...Hopefully see you soon 

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 14, 2017)

channa said:


> I have been out of action last few days so not been able to keep up, But reading your news really cheered me up I couldn't be more pleased for you ...Hopefully see you soon
> 
> Channa



Looking forward to next year.
I know you have your health demons at the moment Andrew, just wondered if the medics are managing to get you sorted. I do hope so, you have a meet to organise,  and can we have the weather we had last time?


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 15, 2017)

i am glad to hear things are progressing well for you and your family....    bw


----------

